# Moving: Call DirecTV or not?



## Kevin872 (Aug 25, 2007)

I'm going to be moving soon and can't decide whether to get everything hooked up myself or call DirecTV out. Here is the deal:

I have 1 receiver and 2 DVRs (see sig) and all are on SWM (via SWM8) and DECA with internet. I did all of this myself so as far as DirecTV is concerned, I do NOT have SWM or DECA.

The new house already has a dish installed. I think it is an AU9 5LNB but I am not certain. I do know that there are only three COAX cables coming off of the LNB assembly, and only _two_ of those actually go into the house. The third is coiled up near the dish and not connected to anything. The two cables running to the house are also _buried_ between the dish and the house then enter through a small hole in the foundation.

So what to do? My first thought was to bring all of my parts with me and install the SWM8 outside. After running one more COAX from the dish, I could then run 4 COAX into the SWM8 and only use one of the two cables going into the house to get the signal inside. From there I could split it off and get everything working myself. The dish is mounted to a pole that is embedded into the ground. While this would work and I know the SWM8 is water resistant/proof, I don't really want it outside. But in order for me to DIY and keep the SWM8 inside the house, then I need to drill another hole in the foundation, run two more cables underground to the house, then run them into the house. More work and a bad time of the year to do it.

OR: I could call DirecTV and HOPE that they just change the dish or LNB itself to SWM and utilize only one of the existing COAX cables. I could use the other to get my cable internet inside. Only problem is, how do I explain to the CSR what I want/need? It will be hard to justify my demands for SWM and DECA when they don't know I have it now. But if they don't install SWM for me, then they will need to run two more COAX cables into the house, and I _know_ they are not going to bury them for me.

Another question that perhaps someone can answer: My new home is in a HOA community and therefore there are some "rules" to follow. One of them is that you cannot install a dish without first contacting the HOA for approval. DirecTV even mentions this in their Mover's Connection page on their site, but more for apartments and condos, etc. While I don't want to get in trouble with the HOA, I wouldn't think that this should apply here because it's not like they will be installing a dish where no dish exists now. If anything, they may replace it, but it would look no different and obviously where it is now is just fine with the HOA. Anyone with experience with this? Do I really need to waste time by getting approval from the HOA first before calling DirecTV when nothing is really going to change as far as outside goes?


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

I can't answer your dish/movers issue, but I can address the HOA "regulation".

If you own the home and the dish is on your property, they cannot require you to get preapproval to install a dish. That violates *these FCC regulations* which says in part:


> Q: What types of restrictions unreasonably delay or prevent viewers from using an antenna? Can an antenna user be required to obtain prior approval before installing his antenna?
> 
> A: A local restriction that prohibits all antennas would prevent viewers from receiving signals, and is prohibited by the Commission's rule. Procedural requirements can also unreasonably delay installation, maintenance or use of an antenna covered by this rule. *For example, local regulations that require a person to obtain a permit or approval prior to installation create unreasonable delay and are generally prohibited.* Permits or prior approval necessary to serve a legitimate safety or historic preservation purpose may be permissible. Although a simple notification process might be permissible, such a process cannot be used as a prior approval requirement and may not delay or increase the cost of installation. The burden is on the association to show that a notification process does not violate our rule.


Now the question becomes do you want to upset the HOA as you move in? I'd consider just sending them a note saying that you're installing a dish - don't ask for permission and don't wait for them to respond. You might even want to send them the link or a copy of the FCC OTARD.


----------



## Rtm (Oct 18, 2011)

If there is a dish on your home already then I'd recommend putting the old one in the same spot or close and taking the old one off. Who's going to know and does it really matter?

I would remove SWM and DECA and then call them up if you still have your old equipment?


----------



## Kevin872 (Aug 25, 2007)

Thanks for the feedback. Interesting on the FCC regs. This will be my first time living in a HOA community like this, so naturally I don't want to get in trouble, but some things just seem silly. The dish will be in the exact same spot and essentially will look identical to anyone passing by. On the other hand, a guy I work with recently moved into a different HOA community with rules against parking in the street. He moved about a month ago and just got a $100 fine the other day. Fortunately I didn't see anything that bad where I'm moving to. 

I could technically swap the dishes (assuming they are different), but this won't solve my problem of running extra coax cables underground and into the foundation. My current dish is an AU9 and has 4 coax cables running into the house then into the SWM8.

Another thing I need to consider though is the tuner limit on a SWM dish/LNB. Currently I only have 5, but I may be adding up to 2 more DVRs in the future, so I could potentially end up with 9 tuners. If that exceeds the limits of a SWM LNB then I have no choice but to stick with a non-SWM LNB using 4 coax cables and get a SWM16.

I have until the end of the month to figure out what I want to do.

*Edit:* After reading the covenants again, it doesn't say you need to get pre-approval... only that it cannot be mounted on the roof, which the existing one isn't (nor would a new one). The reason why I got to worrying about it is because DirecTV themselves mention a HOA on their site, but it does specifically say "if you live in an apartment or condo", and this will be a detached single family home that just happens to be in a HOA community. But to me this seems unnecessary especially when there is already one installed.

http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/content/movers (Under "Don't forget")



> If you live in an apartment or condo, you must have Landlord or HOA permission. Click here to download the DIRECTV installation permission form. The installer will need to have a signed copy of this form prior to beginning installation. The U.S. Government limits the restrictions that homeowners associations and other local groups can place on satellite equipment installations. Know your rights. Visit www.directv.com/fcc to find out more.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

Call DirecTV and ask them about the movers program. Ask them what do they do and tell them you are considering adding additional receivers which will require the upgrade to the SWiM16. 

On the HOA, some of the regulations are out of date and not enforced. Yet some HOAs know they are in violation but continue. Realistically if you just swapped dishes, they'd never notice.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

Kevin872 said:


> *Edit:* After reading the covenants again, it doesn't say you need to get pre-approval... only that it cannot be mounted on the roof, which the existing one isn't (nor would a new one).


I missed your edit. I know this isn't an issue for you, but FYI the HOA can't prevent you from putting it on your roof if that is where the installer says it needs to go for LOS or the cost to locate it to a non-roof location is excessive.


----------



## adamson (Nov 9, 2007)

If you are eligible for movers connection do that, explain your needs right away that you need swm and a broadband adapter. You likely will receive all this free with another commitment. 

I only had to pay for a pole mount. I also live in a HOA community and needed approval, the neighborhood is dish haven...I did not go to anyone for approval period.


----------



## Kevin872 (Aug 25, 2007)

Well, I'm closing on the new house on the 30th and I've already contacted DirecTV Mover's Connection to come out on the 1st. I explained that I currently have self-installed SWiM and DECA and that I would need that in the new house. I was expecting the guy to just say "okay", but rather he told me to 'bring my parts' to the new house before the appointment.

I don't know what to expect, and after seeing some horror stories about installers not really knowing what they are doing, I want to make sure *I* know how this should be hooked up. What I have now is fine, but I am also adding another DVR, so my current SWiM/DECA setup will not work in the new house.

I know there are probably several ways to make this work (especially if the installer _does_ bring new parts) but what would be the easiest thing to do if using my existing parts? I'm guessing a different splitter. No parts are "green dot":

See attached PDF (pardon my crude drawing! :lol

What would be some easy ways to work in another DVR?

Thanks!


----------

